# Boy am i pissed!



## delta dooler

I went Saturday to a local gunshop to get the wife a pistol for Valentines day , (romantic gift eh?) anyways, I found the one she has been buggin me about and sat down and filled out NCIC paperwork, I hung around about 15 minutes and the store clerk told me I was put on 72 hr waiting period. (Mississippi is a no wait state) No biggie I thought, the last 3 rifles I purchased I was put on the wait also, and was able to come back after 3 days and pick them up.

Well I recieved a call from the gun shop this morning saying my NCIS has been denied ! no explantion, just told me to come by the shop and he would give me some type of claim # so I could inquire about it.

Ive never been arrested, im mentally stable, no drugs, nothing at all to keep me from purchasing a firearm.

Has anyone else here been denied for no reason?


----------



## Chapman5011

Thank our shit dictator president for that. They are gonna try and disarm America. You are a prime example of it happening.


----------



## 192

Did the gunshop finger fudge the paperwork in any way?


----------



## TeaSea

Are you a registered republican?


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

i went to buy a .17hmr last x-mas and got denied they told me that when someones social# gets blocked they block 100 numbers before and after the said social# i decided not to bother with the gun and get my money back which caused a big fuss at the shop then they called me 2 months later asking if i wanted to pick up my gun and the social# wasnt an issue


----------



## JD7.62

Yes, Ive been denied. I bought three AKs at once in Indiana (obviously not a border state) and I was denied back in '07. I had to file an appeals process that took 7 or 9 months (cant remember now which) to complete. It was BS. Ever since Ive been delayed. Luckily in KY once you get your CCW they dont even call you in, I fill out the 4473 and walk out with my toy so no more delays in KY.

Its not uncommon to be denied on accident and no, it has NOTHING to do with your social, hell you dont even have to give you social. It can be something as mundane as a prohibited person with the same name as you. 

If it happens in the future you can apply for a uPIN which will automatically give you an approval.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

i dont know nothing but what they told me about it and my social is the excuse i was givin.....................


----------



## HisName

Did you check the box where it says your buying the gun for yourself ?
if not then that is why as buying a gun for anyone else is illegal as in Straw Purchase

I bought a Lady Smith 38 " for myself " and loaned it to my wife !


----------



## delta dooler

grouper22 said:


> Did the gunshop finger fudge the paperwork in any way?


no.



TeaSea said:


> Are you a registered republican?


 ha NO !



JD7.62 said:


> Yes, Ive been denied. I bought three AKs at once in Indiana (obviously not a border state) and I was denied back in '07. I had to file an appeals process that took 7 or 9 months (cant remember now which) to complete. It was BS. Ever since Ive been delayed. Luckily in KY once you get your CCW they dont even call you in, I fill out the 4473 and walk out with my toy so no more delays in KY.
> 
> Its not uncommon to be denied on accident and no, it has NOTHING to do with your social, hell you dont even have to give you social. It can be something as mundane as a prohibited person with the same name as you.
> 
> If it happens in the future you can apply for a uPIN which will automatically give you an approval.


 I read all that, what a pain in the ass !



HisName said:


> Did you check the box where it says your buying the gun for yourself ?
> if not then that is why as buying a gun for anyone else is illegal as in Straw Purchase
> 
> I bought a Lady Smith 38 " for myself " and loaned it to my wife !


I marked that it was for myself, didnt even mention it was a gift. Im gonna get it one way or another , just might take a couple extra days !


----------



## Fielro

I'm afraid this is just the tip of the iceberg in the move to disarm law abiding citizens. Just m 2 cents worth


----------



## TURTLE

HisName said:


> Did you check the box where it says your buying the gun for yourself ?
> if not then that is why as buying a gun for anyone else is illegal as in Straw Purchase
> 
> I bought a Lady Smith 38 " for myself " and loaned it to my wife !


 *I don't know Miss, but, when I buy a weapon in FL they call in after I fill out the app and all I hear the sales person say is my middle name and long gun or short. The end. They don't get my SSN, it's optional. If you have a ccw there is no wait for a pistol either. I do know there is much confusion that IMO is intentional in the background check system. Trying to make the mental health link is not easy with the HIPPA laws. If your good to buy don't worry about it. It will work out for you and your old lady will be bust'n caps in no time, lol.:thumbup:*


----------



## Sequoiha

I have a upin number,, with this I have no trouble when purchasing a gun..


----------



## Bama Fish Head

im mentally stable,

That's debatable:thumbup:


----------



## Burnt Drag

I hope you're able to get to the bottom of the "reason" or lack thereof, delta. This B.S. has gone on long enough.


----------



## Katartizo

I have been buying rifles and pistols since 5 years ago in November. Figure it out. We never had one in our house till then. Now wife and I have our CCW along with several "protective" devices!
Anyway, there are 7 people in the state of Florida with my exact name. At least one of them has a criminal record because I always had to do the wait thing in the beginning. Now that I have had the CCW for almost two years, there have been times I walk right out with new gun and times I still have to do the wait thing. It does not matter if it is a long gun or a pistol. There is no consistency with how the purchase goes. 
I think they are overwhelmed trying to implement connecting all of the information gathering systems (to make sure gun control becomes a reality).
I know there are folks that say gun control can not, will not and is not a possibility, and that our political representatives would not even think about trying it. I don't really understand the folks that think our representatives wouldn't even try it, with all the attempts that have already been tried, such as the state of NY.
Anyway, I have heard of other guys that had problems in the last two years purchasing guns. Can't think of a single one that I know, that didn't eventually get their intended purchase. Just took a day or two more. One took having to write a letter and an extra couple weeks.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Please........*

......correct me if I am wrong.....but I do believe that you CAN purchase a firearm for someone else as long as the paperwork is filled out properly. 
AND: If BATFE was friggin' with me like that I would walk into their office down on Government St. and talk to them FTF. And try to walk out with something in writing. --- SAWMAN


----------



## jvalhenson

never heard of this happening in MS. We buy guns pretty regularly and have never had to even wait the 3 day period....every time its always walk in walk out. Hope like all hell this is just some glitch or anomaly and doesn't become the norm.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

SAWMAN said:


> ......correct me if I am wrong.....but I do believe that you CAN purchase a firearm for someone else as long as the paperwork is filled out properly.
> AND: If BATFE was friggin' with me like that I would walk into their office down on Government St. and talk to them FTF. And try to walk out with something in writing. --- SAWMAN


 i dont know if its legal or not but they wouldnt let my brother buy mine for me at BPS said they could lose their liscense over it


----------



## welldoya

SaltWaterBuck said:


> i dont know if its legal or not but they wouldnt let my brother buy mine for me at BPS said they could lose their liscense over it


Are you legally able to buy a gun yourself ? If not, it's considered a straw purchase and is illegal.


----------



## delta dooler

I been busy the past couple of days, but was able to start the appeals process tonight.

I sent the FBI their required info, supposedly should hear something within 5 days of them receiving info.

I sent letter to Mississippi's attorney general describing situation and my concerns. As well as Mississippi's Governors office. 

The older I get, the more I wonder about this so called "land of the free"..

I'll post results/outcome as I get them .


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

welldoya said:


> Are you legally able to buy a gun yourself ? If not, it's considered a straw purchase and is illegal.


 yes im legal to own and purchase a gun (well i think i am ive been in trouble years ago but i dont have any convictions on my record) but ive never sucessfully bought one from any store something always goes wrong every gun i own has been bought person to person i have no clue what the problem is....................


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

delta dooler said:


> I been busy the past couple of days, but was able to start the appeals process tonight.
> 
> I sent the FBI their required info, supposedly should hear something within 5 days of them receiving info.
> 
> I sent letter to Mississippi's attorney general describing situation and my concerns. As well as Mississippi's Governors office.
> 
> The older I get, the more I wonder about this so called "land of the free"..
> 
> I'll post results/outcome as I get them .


 please do keep us updated i think ima try n do the appeal also


----------



## jvalhenson

knows its only been a few days but you get any word yet?


----------



## delta dooler

jvalhenson said:


> knows its only been a few days but you get any word yet?


nothing yet, I'll let ya''ll know as soon as I do.


----------



## delta dooler

finally got my letter from the FBI on my Purchase denial, apparently I have 3 warrants in Okaloosa County Florida from November 2012 for "interfering with navigation", "Reckless operation of vessel" and "violation of restricted area"......

I dont know where these charges come from, I havent received any citations in Florida at all, I was in Destin in May of 2012, but never had any run ins while I was there.

I did sell my boat in October 2012, I dont know if the buyer got in any crap down there or not, and I didnt keep a copy of bill of sale and I dont remember his name.

Online Okaloosa Sheriffs Dept records show that I was "released on own recognizance", I tried calling them today and was talked to like a dog by some woman in the warrants division at Okaloosa Sheriffs Dept. She wouldnt tell me much of anything besides "I need to come on down and handle it", I called the FWC in Pensacola, they said they would pull my records and contact me within 48 hours. . . .

My thinking is the buyer of my old boat got in some crap in Destin and he never got the boat out of my name, I dunno, but this is starting to be a pain in the a$$. . . . And I'm not gonna drive from Mississippi to Okaloosa County for a mistake that someone else has made.


----------



## delta dooler

This is what I found online at Okaloosa county sheriffs dept site.

What does the OTTIC mean?

What does the F and N stand for under degree?

What does M and I mean under Level?

I'm assuming the ROR under Bond means "released under own recognizance"


----------



## johnboatjosh

Holy Hell! That's insane. If I were you, I'd be tempted to contact a lawyer ASAP. I know it would suck to have someone else's mistakes cost you money but legal help in this case might be worth the $


----------



## Realtor

you show up, you may find yourself behind bars with no opportunity to explain yourself.... then they might not believe you... Guilty, Guilty, GUILTY prove to them your innocent.... good luck, I hope this gets cleared up. the attitude you got from the lady on the phone, is what you should expect..... good lord... shame huh? I hate to say it, but whoa....


----------



## delta dooler

I really dont know where to start besides seeing what the FWC has to say first, theyre relatively minor infractions IMO, I just dont see why I havent been contacted about it via mail or something. They have my name and obviously my old boat registration numbers, that would give them all the info they need to contact me.

I can see me rolling up down there trying to find out what is going on in person, STRAIGHT TO JAIL, not feeling like that would be to fun. I'm gonna attempt to find seller of old boat too in the meantime and see what he has to say.

anyone on here with FWC that can shed any light, PM me please.


----------



## Katartizo

delta dooler said:


> View attachment 235465
> 
> 
> This is what I found online at Okaloosa county sheriffs dept site.
> 
> What does the OTTIC mean?
> 
> What does the F and N stand for under degree?
> 
> What does M and I mean under Level?
> 
> I'm assuming the ROR under Bond means "released under own recognizance"


Kinda strange there is no mug shot if you were arrested and released on your own recognizance. Seems mug shots are always done when taken to the jail.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Realtor said:


> you show up, you may find yourself behind bars


That's what I was thinking . Sounds like you need to go talk to a lawyer pretty fast.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## delta dooler

Katartizo said:


> Kinda strange there is no mug shot if you were arrested and released on your own recognizance. Seems mug shots are always done when taken to the jail.


exactly, I was never arrested, If I did commit any of these "crimes", I wasnt even aware of them, and like I said before, I wasnt even there in November, I was there for Bowlegs for a couples days around the 1st of June and that was it.


----------



## Katartizo

Delta said
*I did sell my boat in October 2012, I dont know if the buyer got in any crap down there or not, and I didnt keep a copy of bill of sale and I dont remember his name.*

Did you happen to communicate by email or messaging or mobile phone? If yes, you should be able to look at the date when you sold it and figure out something.


----------



## Getsome

You are about to spend a bunch of time and money through no fault of your own. I had DMV swap my vehicles in the computer system once. It cost countless hours, a traffic violation and heartache to fix it. 

On the bright side, nobody will care that this is not your fault and nobody is, can, or will be held accountable for it!! Good luck, your troubles have just began! And for the record, I agree with Jim. You show up there and you will find yourself in jail.


----------



## finfever61

I'm not so sure he will have to spend too much money since it seems like he can prove he was not there. I would get as much documentation as you can from phone conversations, business dealings, meetings that you had in Ms at the time these offenses occurred. Get witnesses accounts of where you were notarized. I would make copies and send them the information you've gathered. If you can prove you weren't there and sold your boat you will be fine. I had the same thing happen to a license plate I didn't dispose of properly. Got word my license was suspended from non payment of fines. Gathered all the documents and witness statements and everything was cleared without hiring a lawyer. I definitely would not go there though, I'd do it thru FEDEX.


----------



## lees way2

All you have to do is not get stoped in fl or you will get a free ride to Okaloosa Co jail . You can tell who ever where ever you get stoped and you might as well talk to your wife you would most likely get a better answer than what you will get from them., at least till you get transported to Okaloosa County about 3 or 4 days later. Seen it been there. DONT come to Fl with out a Atty


----------



## CootCommander

OTTIC is an Order To Take into Custody which doesn't apply in this case.

Your first charge is a Misdemeanor of the First degree and the other two are non criminal infractions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson

Man this is insane. All bc some jackleg bought your boat. So much of this just doesnt make sense. If they did arrest the guy that bought your boat how/why was he arrested under your name? Was this based only on the boat registration? I mean did they not ID that guy and see that the names didnt match up or did the guy come up with a fake ID with his pic and your name not to mention a DL # or SS # that all matched up? For this to happen this guy should have had to have done a full scale identity theft to have all that info match up.....otherwise the Sheriffs office completely and totally blundered this thing. Lots of unconnected dots it in this mess. I agree with those who say to get a lawyer. They should know exactly what to do and when that attorney calls for information etc they are likely to get a lot more receptive and cooperative communication of the county. Yea it is gonna cost some money but I would think that it will all get straightened out a lot faster this way. That said I do think you can prob get it all fixed on your own with phone records, notarized witness statements, etc but I just see that taking a lot more time and no telling what else. I wonder also if it does come out that this all happened bc of a severe screw up by the sheriffs if they could be held liable for your attorney fees, lost wages, travel, or any other expenses that may come out of this? I know that is prob a long long long shot.


----------



## Katartizo

I doubt Florida has extradition for these offenses!


----------



## welldoya

Lawyers are expensive and will drag it out as long as possible. I would call or send a letter and tell them the facts. I would also tell them there is no way that I am stepping foot in the state of Florida until this is cleared up. If you get no satisfaction I would then contact the newspaper in Fort Walton and tell them the story. Might not hurt to contact the legislator in that area also.
You shouldn't have to put out a bunch of money because they are idiots.


----------



## bobinbusan

Sequoiha said:


> I have a upin number,, with this I have no trouble when purchasing a gun..


 How long did this process take you? :whistling:


----------



## snapperfan

Just a heads up for the future. 
Florida has a form you can fill out for vessel or vehicle notifying the DMV that you have sold it. Filling it out and sending it in or dropping off at the Tax Collectors office is supposed to protect you from things like this. You can't trust anyone to change the registration to their name.
The form can also be used as a Bill of Sale.

Form:
http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/forms/btr/82050.pdf


----------



## jvalhenson

well any update on this yet?


----------



## Jet fishin

Call this guy for a free consultation over the phone. 
http://www.avvo.com/attorneys/32541-fl-john-ledbetter-1260264.htm
John Lebbeter.
850 650 1040
He did some stuff for me about 8 years ago. 
Great guy and from what I could tell. 
Great lawyer.


----------



## delta dooler

jvalhenson said:


> well any update on this yet?


Nothing yet, chokaloosa County sheriffs office is not any help, they told me to call the FWC office in Pcola, I've called them 4 times and they keep saying they are looking into it and will call me back..... Still nothing, I'm about ready to give up and go ahead and put a lawyer on it.


----------



## delta dooler

BTW, I just made my 5th call to "Cathy" at the Pensacola FWC office, said she would return call ....


----------



## delta dooler

Actually just got a call from FWC office in Pcola, they said they did not have report. and that I need to contact Okaloosa Sheriffs dept again . . . . . . .soooooo, back to square 1 . . . . . . .


----------



## jvalhenson

I am still dont understand how just bc the boat may have still been registered to you they identified the guy driving it as being you. Did they not ID they guy at all and just assumed it was you based only on the boat registration? Or did he identify himself as you somehow? I know you dont know any of that yet it is just very confusing how this can happen even with the boat being in your name if since they presumably checked everyone on boards IDs and none of them were you. None of this makes any sense at all.


----------



## delta dooler

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK, I finally got some answers today thanks to a board member LEO.

Apparently, while I was at Billy Bowlegs in 2012, I had an "altercation" with a Puddle Pirate officer which was on his pontoon boat. Long story short, alot of mouthing from both parties was involved, one of the parties blew situation out of proportion and reported me to the FWC and USCG. 

I dont know the ins/outs of the pressing charges process, but It seems since i wasnt around to explain my side of the story, I took the fall for the entire situation and charges were pressed on me. (something like that)

Im guessing the information I gathered about when the incident occured (after I sold boat) was actually when warrant was placed for me not appearing in court earlier in the year. (in which I was never contacted about).

anyway, the great mystery is over now, and I'll have to handle it the best I can. . :whistling:


----------



## jvalhenson

Good grief. Well I guess at least now you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## jvalhenson

Was looking for something else and this thread came up on the search.....what ended up happening with all this delta? I assume its all cleared up by now bein its a couple years old.





delta dooler said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK, I finally got some answers today thanks to a board member LEO.
> 
> Apparently, while I was at Billy Bowlegs in 2012, I had an "altercation" with a Puddle Pirate officer which was on his pontoon boat. Long story short, alot of mouthing from both parties was involved, one of the parties blew situation out of proportion and reported me to the FWC and USCG.
> 
> I dont know the ins/outs of the pressing charges process, but It seems since i wasnt around to explain my side of the story, I took the fall for the entire situation and charges were pressed on me. (something like that)
> 
> Im guessing the information I gathered about when the incident occured (after I sold boat) was actually when warrant was placed for me not appearing in court earlier in the year. (in which I was never contacted about).
> 
> anyway, the great mystery is over now, and I'll have to handle it the best I can. . :whistling:


----------



## Brandon_SPC

I'm surprised you were never subpoenaed for the charges.... I hope all goes well I hate see someone not be able to buy a firearm!


----------



## delta dooler

After several phone calls that all came to a dead end, all charges were dropped and warrants recalled in October 2015.


----------



## submariner

better late than never glad it worked out


----------



## markbxr400

Thanks goodness here in AL we no longer have to have a gun dealer call in for a background check if you have a concealed carry permit. Recent bill passed over here. Bought 2 new guns this past month - no wait, no hassle.


----------



## Chechem

HisName said:


> Did you check the box where it says your buying the gun for yourself ?
> if not then that is why as buying a gun for anyone else is illegal as in Straw Purchase
> 
> ...


Even though a warrant was the reason, straw purchases can kill the deal too. I sell at Gun Shows. State Police work the shows watching for straw purchases. Not legal anywhere!

:yes:


----------

